# Automata de Reconocimiento todo terreno



## bakhosm (May 26, 2008)

Buenas soy de Venezuela y curso noveno de ing. electronica, 

Primero que todo mi proyecto a realizar es 

 "*Diseño un automata para el reconocimiento de supuestas zonas de alto riesgo evitando la exposicion de personas*" 

creo que el titulo dice de que *se trata* el proyecto de por si es el diseño de un robot de reconocimiento 

*cualquier persona puede ayudar*

En la *parte de la programacion *sera luego... pero por ahora esta entre lenguaje C, y asambler para pics y no se si usare visual basic


 Y acudo a ustedes ya que necesito una pequeña ayuda, estuve buscando por la web que tipo de traccion puedo usar para mi robot, y escogi la del tipo oruga como dijo alguien de un foro, para economizar dinero y muchas lineas de codigo al momento de la realizacion, mi problema es que no consigo una tienda online de *Venezuela* para comprar el set de traccion oruga, ya que soy del interior del pais especificamente de c*iudad guayana (estado bolivar)* y en las tiendas de electronicas a donde he ido no he visto este tipo de juego. 


           Y si aqui en el pais es dificil de conseguir, que consejo me dan para el diseño casero de traccion oruga, estuve pensando comprar una tripa de bicicleta y unos sets de ruedas (cortando y cociendolo a la tripa) pero no se como quedaria... que opinan?  

Gracias de antemano 



PD. Nose si esto va en esta parte del foro


----------



## bakhosm (May 27, 2008)

El diseño de este automata tiene como fin el reconocimenito de zonas peligrosa, ya sea conocidas o desconocidas

- Usara traccion oruga ya que debe de poder moverse en cualquier terreno

- Tendra sensores de
               Temperatura
               Infrarojo
               Sonido
               otros que ire adicionando o dejare que alguien mejore mi diseño

- Tomara muestras de
                      Tierra
                      Aire
                      Agua

-esto seria un adicional, permitir que el robot deje un sensor para el caso que se necesite una vigilancia constante de la zona un ejemplo la çvigilancia constante de temperatura

disculpen el doble post....

ah y creo que ya solucione el problema de la traccion


----------

